# 3/4in Depth cut rabbeting bit



## Rell (Jan 19, 2012)

How’s it going everyone, new here and had a question about a rabbet bit I have.

First off I have a home built router table I made last year, and the base plate is a 1/4in piece of MDF. Has been working out perfectly for me since. Originally I had a Craftsman Model number 17540 9.5amp 1 3/4HP Plunge base, motor delivers 25,000 rpm

Link: Edit, sorry can't post links until 10posts.

I mostly use a flush trim bit, round over bit, 1/2in rabbeting bit (which took a very small portion of the tip of my finger last April. First time for everything I guess :cray and I use a 1/4in down cut spiral bit with a jasper circle jig..I usually work with MDF mostly and a little birch.

Couple months ago I purchased another rabbet bit from MLCS Item# 7694, which has a depth cut of 3/4in. Now is the biggest bit I own so I had to make another router plate with a larger hole, again 1/4in mdf was used. Now this old router with the 3/4in rabbet bit ran fine, router seemed to run slightly louder than using the 1/2in rabbet bit though, obviously since it’s a bigger and heavier bit the router needs to spin.

Recently that old router wouldn’t plunge anymore so I took it back and now I have the Craftsman Model number 27666 10.0 AMP 1 3/4 HP Plunge Base Variable speed, motor delivers 10,000-25,000 rpm.

Link: Edit, sorry can't post links until 10posts.

So far I have only used flush trim bit until yesterday I tried using the 3/4in rabbet bit. Set the bit height to 1/8in. I was cutting a piece of 1/4in thick MDF.

Soon as I turned on the router the amount of noise was considerably louder than the amount of noise my older router in the first link made before. The router was vibrating the table and the router itself shook so bad a locking nut and spring popped off (wasn't any major part). I played around with speed settings and it really made no noticeable difference. With my earmuff protectors the noise this router was putting out they had no chance. I even put in 4 screws to screw down the plate to the table and still vibrating like crazy. 

Mind you since last year this is my first time dealing with a router/router table. And since my accident with the 1/2in rabbet bit having that 3/4in rabbet bit making all that noise it had me on my toes. The noise and vibrations are making my a little uneasy.

I’m wondering if for whatever reason maybe this router can’t handle this bit, should I set out to buy a larger/Higher HP router? Thicker router plate? 

It’s about time to build a new table anyways. I don't have much room for the one I have so been thinking of using 3/4in MDF again and adding laminate to the top, with a 3/8in aluminum or plexi router plate. And maybe using saw horses for the legs so I can bolt the top to them, then unbolt the top from the sawhorse and fold them up and store everything away.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

These routers look very similar. I guess the difference is the variable speed.

Your new router should not vibrate that much. Try running it withjout a bit in it (remove the collet nut assy. If it still vibrates a lot, you might have a bad one. Take it back and exchange it. If the new one also vibrates, it could be that it's not made as well as your old one, or there could be a bad lot of them (try exchanging at a different store). If you bought this router on line, I think you can still exchange it in the store.

Your new 3/4 rabbit bit is 2 inches in diameter and should be run closer to the 10,000 rpm min speed of your router (10k-15k). It will make a lot of noise. If the router runs vibration free with no bit but vibrates a lot with this big bit, you could have a bad bit. Try replacing that as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My first thought was that 1/4" MDF is way to flexible to handle that router/bit combination.

1/4" phenolic maybe, but not MDF.

Also, I would be using 2+hp for that bit.

Just my 2cents.........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It sounds like you have a error with the bit or you have the bit to far down in the collet.

Do this quick test, pull the plug on the router clamp a board to the table top and place it right at the edge of the sharp point of the cutter turn the cutter by the board you should not see any light or the cutter should not hit the board when you turn it by the board..if so pull the bit out and check the collet if you have a oil ring around the shop put it on the shank of the cutter, replace the cutter and run the test one more time..if you still have a error call MLCS and have them replace the bit for you..

Hope this helps
===


Rell said:


> How’s it going everyone, new here and had a question about a rabbet bit I have.
> 
> First off I have a home built router table I made last year, and the base plate is a 1/4in piece of MDF. Has been working out perfectly for me since. Originally I had a Craftsman Model number 17540 9.5amp 1 3/4HP Plunge base, motor delivers 25,000 rpm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rell (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the quick replies.

*@RJM60 *
Yes routers are pretty much similar, and the variable speed it the biggest difference of the two I belive. I will do some tests without a bit and maybe one with the 1/2in rabbeting bit too. I have a 3 year warranty and will swap it out for a different router if need be, if problem persists I will look into getting a new router then maybe something with a little more power. 

I agree with the 2in of diamter from the bit and weight of it I do expect some noise but not the amount it was making compared to the old router. I will give it another go with a lower rmp. I have a flush trim bit from MLCS where the bearing desided to fall apart on me, I need them to fix this so if I need to I will go ahead and send in the rabbet bit as well so I can recieve some replacments.

*@jw2170*
The 1/4" mdf plate was my thought as well for a sec, mabye it cant handle the load. I was thinking maybe I will glue down another 1/4in piece of MDF to the table top and then try using a 1/2in piece of mdf for a base plate until I gather some funds to build a better table.

2+hp router is what I'm shooting for soon, I would like something in that range as a decicated router for the table and maybe keep this router for when I use my circle jig.

*@bobj3*
I will try out your suggestion thanks.


----------



## Rell (Jan 19, 2012)

Played around with a few different things today. Adjusted the bit in the collet a little more out. Tried 10k rpm range again and it seemed to run smoothly. Tried to go a little more up in rpm settings and it got some vibration. But 10k range it ran pretty smooth and not that loud at all. This is with the router _out_ of the table. So I assume its just the router plate that caused all the commotion.

I'm still going to return it and pick up either the 

-sorry still can't post links yet.

Craftsman 12-amp, 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology
On sale for $101.99
Model #27683

Or the

Craftsman 12.0 AMP/VS 2.25 HP Digital Plunge Base Router
On sale for $110.49
Model #27669 

Not sure if anyone here has either of these or not, but maybe the extra bit of hp will help.

The 1/4in mdf router plate has to go. I will add another sheet of 1/4in mdf onto the top of the table. Then go with a 1/2in mdf router plate and see if that works out better. Should hold me over until I draw up some plans for a new table.


----------

